# Road trip through Baja to Cabo (night shots)



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey just got back from driving the full length of Baja, Mexico.  It was 1,100 miles to the tip of Baja.  Some really cool things to see and photograph.

#1 is a night shot of Cabo San Lucas.  This was taken 3 weeks after the hurricane.  Still lots of damage but you would never know know by a night shot.
30 sec
f8
iso 100




 

#2 #3 was shot in a fishing area called San Quentin.  Spotted this old grounded fishing boat during teh day and had to get a shot of it with the milky way.  Living in Southern California doesn't give much opportunity to shoot the milky way but it was plenty dark in most of Baja.  I could even shoot it at lower iso.  Used a flash light to paint the boat.

#2
25 sec
f2.8
iso 800


#3
25 sec
f2.8
iso 320


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 23, 2014)

i cant only see one photo,  the rest are not working for me.  the one I can see is pretty awesome.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 23, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> i cant only see one photo,  the rest are not working for me.  the one I can see is pretty awesome.


Huh?  It works when I click the attachment.  I'll try and load them below.  Thanks-


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 23, 2014)

there working now.   I really like the wide version of the one with the boat too,  the last one is a bit to narrow,  I wold like to see a bit more of the background on that one,  its a big narrow i think..   still a very nice shot.   there all quite good.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 23, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> there working now.   I really like the wide version of the one with the boat too,  the last one is a bit to narrow,  I wold like to see a bit more of the background on that one,  its a big narrow i think..   still a very nice shot.   there all quite good.



Thanks Danny it was a fun trip.  The narrow one I shot in portrait to get more of the milky way.


----------



## goooner (Oct 24, 2014)

Great shots! What were the expose and ss on the milky way shots? Also f8 30s?


----------



## JoeW (Oct 24, 2014)

Lovely stuff--thanks for sharing.  Also sounds like a helluva trip.


----------



## goooner (Oct 24, 2014)

goooner said:


> Great shots! What were the expose and ss on the milky way shots? Also f8 30s?



Just ignore my first post. I see you did put the original exif data in the original post


----------



## ronlane (Oct 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed these photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 24, 2014)

goooner said:


> Great shots! What were the expose and ss on the milky way shots? Also f8 30s?



Yes f8 at 30 sec.  The stars barley started to trail at 30 sec but I wasn't going to use most of the sky and there was haze.  f8 is where I seem to get those nice star bursts in the lights.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 24, 2014)

Really amazing shots there. Love the boat photos!


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 24, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Really amazing shots there. Love the boat photos!


Thanks I really appreciate the comment.  The boat photo was a little scary in my mind.  What I mean is you could hear the waves lapping against the hull and it sounded like movement on deck.  I was alone in this dark field in the middle of Baja but after the first shot nerves settled into excitement!  There was no one around so it was more of that irrational fear like kids get with monsters in the closet.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 24, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Really amazing shots there. Love the boat photos!


Here is another boat angle that I like.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 24, 2014)

I know the sound well! Used to sleep on my dads boat occasionally when out fishing for a weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is another shot I really liked from this trip.  Just starting to process them all.  Sunrise over the Sea of Cortez.  

1/40 sec
f16
iso 100


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 25, 2014)

That's a great shot too, love the way the light haloed the clouds


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 25, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> That's a great shot too, love the way the light haloed the clouds


Thank you!  I have a few more to process that aren't just snap shots.  Yeah I like that too.  I paid for that shot in blood literally!  Woke up early (obviously) but was tired from driving so much and forgot bug spray.  This shot was 20 km's from my hotel and no way would I have made it back in time and that was my only morning in Loreto.  I could see the mosquitoes dancing around my camera and hear bugs just buzzing like a drone sound.  Look down and there were 5-8 on my legs.  So the next 35 minutes I was shooting and dancing myself while slapping my legs constantly.  Got bit at least 12 times that I know of!


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Oct 26, 2014)

I am better at the night stuff but working on my landscapes. El Juncalito just 25km south of Loreto.  Does it seem a tad over processed?


----------



## Msteelio91 (Oct 27, 2014)

The blues and greens seem a little too intense. I think you can get away with the greens as-is but I'd tone the blue down a bit. Looks good though


----------

